# MECA CA 2X SQL, SPL and Show and Shine sponsored by Fry's Electronics in San Jose, CA



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

This is the third 2017 MECA event proudly sponsored by Fry's Electronics. MECA Sound Quality, Show and Shine, and SPL formats will be offered.

*Where:*
Fry's Electronics
550 East Brokaw Road
San Jose, CA 95112

*When:*
Sunday, June 11, 2017
Registration @ 9:30am
SQ judging starts @ 10am
Show & Shine judging starts @ 10:30am
SPL judging starts @ 11:30am










Facebook event invite here:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1110444225749137

*Who's in?*


----------



## papasin (Jan 24, 2011)

Next Sunday!


----------

